# Two minute hunt, 2.5 hour drag



## Flathead76

Gotta love the rut. Dropped my son off to school this morning. Every time that I try to hunt this flat and sneak in early I blow deer out of the area. Decided to try and slip in mid morning and roll the dice. Got to the stand at 945. Climbed up the tree and fastened in my safety harness. Pulled up the crossbow, cocked it back, put in a bolt, and placed it into my bow hanger. Caught movement to my left side and had my target deer heading right at me. Talk about being caught with your pants down. Didn't even have time to put on my facemask or gloves with the sun shining right on me. Deer stops and looks right at me. Stands there for 30 seconds and drops his head. Let the bolt fly at 28 yards and had a solid hit. Heard the deer pile up 10 seconds latter. Sometimes better to be lucky than good. Scored 135 gross. Probably a 4.5 year old deer that I have zero history with. Died in the worst possible place ever. Deers last revenge I guess but I will still take it.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Awesome deer man! If it were my guess id say its more of a 3.5....great deer and awesome job well done!


----------



## Matt63

Very nice from the looks of all the gray your right about the age. what county u in it looks like one I got on camera. Congrats on that quick hunt.


----------



## Flathead76

Scum_Frog said:


> Awesome deer man! If it were my guess id say its more of a 3.5....great deer and awesome job well done!


Didn't have time to ask him his age. Just wanted to kill him. He wouldn't tell me afterwards........


----------



## Flathead76

Matt63 said:


> Very nice from the looks of all the gray your right about the age. what county u in it looks like one I got on camera. Congrats on that quick hunt.


Athens. All that I saw was tines and mass. He looked better than this trail cam pictures. Will always take that.


----------



## Flathead76




----------



## Carpn

Congratulations . Nice deer . Too bad he gave ya a workout but you got the last laugh


----------



## sherman51

2 1/2 hour drag sure makes you feel like you earned that trophy.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Congrats on a fine trophy Flathead.


----------



## bobk

2.5 hours. Hurts just thinking about that with these hills. Congratulations on a really nice buck.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Congrats on a nice buck...Rich


----------



## T-180

Congrats flathead on a great buck !! Question; what broadhead did you use ?

Sent from my ST1009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

T-180 said:


> Congrats flathead on a great buck !! Question; what broadhead did you use ?
> 
> Sent from my ST1009X using Tapatalk


I have been using rage 2 blade knock offs purchased from eBay for 5-6 years now. Batting 100 percent with them. I have shot everything with them. Probably only have 2 dozen left.


----------



## sherman51

we was standing around in the parking lot when we seen this guy dragging in his deer down the fire trail about 200 yrds away. a group of us went to help. he told us there was no way in he## that we was going to drag his deer in. he shot it early that morning and it was noon then. and he had been dragging it all morning. he said if he was a big enough fool to shoot a deer back there he was a big enough fool to drag it out. he was a great guy but he was determined that he was going to drag it that last 200 yrds. he was wet with sweat from dragging the deer out.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76

Now it's time to fill some antlerless tags.


----------



## ya13ya03

Congrats on a great buck. Lots of mass.


----------



## cb55

Nice buck!!


----------



## ezbite

Flathead76 said:


> Now it's time to fill some antlerless tags.
> View attachment 281853


now I see the problem... BUSCH??


----------



## fastwater

Flathead76 said:


> Didn't have time to ask him his age. Just wanted to kill him. He wouldn't tell me afterwards........


Well...next time ask him to at least smile before killin him so you can better age him by seein his teeth.


----------



## $diesel$

Good one, Flathead. Sorry for the drag. Thats why i bought a Polaris Ranger, i very rarely have to drag them at all. Pull up and load'm or drag him back to the house.


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> now I see the problem... BUSCH??


So your not a fan of Busch? Lol


----------



## Flathead76

fastwater said:


> Well...next time ask him to at least smile before killin him so you can better age him by seein his teeth.


He didn't have anything to smile about.......


----------



## ezbite

Flathead76 said:


> So your not a fan of Busch? Lol


I had the Busch light flu one time, haven't touched it since..


----------



## Flathead76

Flathead76 said:


> So your not a fan of Busch? Lol


Must be a glock thing........


----------



## Flathead76

$diesel$ said:


> Good one, Flathead. Sorry for the drag. Thats why i bought a Polaris Ranger, i very rarely have to drag them at all. Pull up and load'm or drag him back to the house.


Property owner has one. It would not have been able to get in or out of the hell hole where this deer died.


----------



## 9Left

congrats! That’s a bruiser buck


----------



## Fishstix

Great buck! Congrats! That is the way it always works. They never run the way you want them too. I'm willing to travel deep in the woods in the AM cause I know if I get something, I have the entire day to take my time to drag it out. Typically, hunt the evenings closer to the front of the property, so if I get something the drag ain't so bad. That buck is definitely worth a 2.5 hour drag...lol


----------



## $diesel$

Fishstix said:


> Great buck! Congrats! That is the way it always works. They never run the way you want them too. I'm willing to travel deep in the woods in the AM cause I know if I get something, I have the entire day to take my time to drag it out. Typically, hunt the evenings closer to the front of the property, so if I get something the drag ain't so bad. That buck is definitely worth a 2.5 hour drag...lol


Congrats on your age, Flathead and Stix. I'd be afraid to hunt a half mile in, worry'n all night and day that i may actually kill one that far back.
I'd be dead after the walk to my Ranger.


----------



## Fishstix

$diesel$ said:


> Congrats on your age, Flathead and Stix. I'd be afraid to hunt a half mile in, worry'n all night and day that i may actually kill one that far back.
> I'd be dead after the walk to my Ranger.


Haha! I remember 15 years ago when I would go anywhere to hunt, mile back in the woods, no big deal! Now, my first thought each time I go to sit is "how would the drag be from here?"


----------



## Flathead76

This is my reward from Michigan. I did my annual gun season trip to baby sit two good friends of mine. They are both 75 year young Vietnam veterans. They can hardly move, walk, or, get into a treestand anymore. The one thing that they can still do very well is shoot. If they did not have me up there to help I know for a fact that they would not bother hunting without a deer donkey anymore. Opening day I dragged out 6 deer for the two of them. Here is a picture of the deer that I got. It's a pretty solid deer for Michigan which is a two buck state.


----------



## fastwater

Congrats again to you Flathead!
And Thank You for taking care of those two seasoned fella's like you do.


----------



## Fishstix

Great buck! Congrats! I also appreciate that fact that you were helping those gentlemen out.


----------



## $diesel$

Flathead76 said:


> This is my reward from Michigan. I did my annual gun season trip to baby sit two good friends of mine. They are both 75 year young Vietnam veterans. They can hardly move, walk, or, get into a treestand anymore. The one thing that they can still do very well is shoot. If they did not have me up there to help I know for a fact that they would not bother hunting without a deer donkey anymore. Opening day I dragged out 6 deer for the two of them. Here is a picture of the deer that I got. It's a pretty solid deer for Michigan which is a two buck state.
> View attachment 283117


Your a damn good man, Flathead. Not too many fellas would do what you did. I have no reason to flatter you, but you deserve an award. Taking care of the old vets is something special. Keep up the good work, young man.


----------



## Flathead76

I drop my one friend and help him up his stand. When he gets ready to prime his muzzleloader he realized that he forgot his primers. Had him lower down his gun and I give him my Savage to shoot so I can run back to the house and get primers for his gun. When I get back he tells me that he likes the trigger on my gun. I was like I see that because I can see two dead deer over there. He replies there's another one over there. I'm like ok your done for this morning because I have to clean up this mess of yours. When I finally get the third deer in the back of the truck I hear his friend shoot. All that I could do was laugh. I have hunted his farm for almost 20 years now. Could care less about hunting up there because they are family to me.


----------



## Flathead76

What a gorgeous morning to let the Savage eat.


----------



## Jeffrey47

That's a solid looking buck. Well done, I'm quite impressed. Did you use any deer calls? After I was done reading recently on this site I can't stop thinking about these deer calls. Are they actually worth it in your opinion? I read the reviews for the buck roar on Cabelas and they are pretty good. Do they really work or not? If they do what ones would you suggest?


----------



## Flathead76

Jeffrey47 said:


> That's a solid looking buck. Well done, I'm quite impressed. Did you use any deer calls? After I was done reading recently on this site I can't stop thinking about these deer calls. Are they actually worth it in your opinion? I read the reviews for the buck roar on Cabelas and they are pretty good. Do they really work or not? If they do what ones would you suggest?


Thanks. I had 4-5 different grunt tubes. I have never had any luck with any of them. Actually last year I threw all of them into the garbage. I hunt natural food sources and pinch points.


----------



## ErieIslander

Nice bucks! Congratulations on a job well done. First one looks like he got hit in the rear end. Deadly shot. My brother got one like that with an old Horton Hunter crossbow. Dropped it quick.


----------



## bobk

Are you making the trip to Michigan this year?


----------



## slimdaddy45

I talked to Flathead on the phone the other nite and he offered to drag or help me if I get the chance at the buck I posted real nice guy never met him but he offered to help me now that's a good man said he would even bring the beer cant beat that with a stick .Aint been in the blind for a couple days fell in the woods and I think I have a pinched nerve certain way I move makes my legs buckle just what I need with all my other back problems .The pain has been bad been a couple days now not qiete as bad as it was but still hurts But anyway Id say Flathead is an awesome guy to help somebody he has never met


----------



## eyehunter8063

Flathead76 said:


> Gotta love the rut. Dropped my son off to school this morning. Every time that I try to hunt this flat and sneak in early I blow deer out of the area. Decided to try and slip in mid morning and roll the dice. Got to the stand at 945. Climbed up the tree and fastened in my safety harness. Pulled up the crossbow, cocked it back, put in a bolt, and placed it into my bow hanger. Caught movement to my left side and had my target deer heading right at me. Talk about being caught with your pants down. Didn't even have time to put on my facemask or gloves with the sun shining right on me. Deer stops and looks right at me. Stands there for 30 seconds and drops his head. Let the bolt fly at 28 yards and had a solid hit. Heard the deer pile up 10 seconds latter. Sometimes better to be lucky than good. Scored 135 gross. Probably a 4.5 year old deer that I have zero history with. Died in the worst possible place ever. Deers last revenge I guess but I will still take it.
> View attachment 281755
> View attachment 281757


congrats , awesome deer your a little off on the score tho . looks about 125 gross. either way great deer


----------



## bobk

eyehunter8063 said:


> congrats , awesome deer your a little off on the score tho . looks about 125 gross. either way great deer


Geez


----------



## MuskyFan

I '94 while hunting a ridge in WV around 8 am I dropped a huge 8 pt, who slid down the ridge. By the time I got done field dressing him we were both about halfway done the side of the ridge. He was too big to drag up hill so I dragged him down to the hiking trail below. I walked back to the truck to unload my gear and went back after him. My partner was out of contact so I was by myself. Got back to him about 9 am and it took me until after 5 pm (and almost dark) to drag his heavy ass up and out of the woods. I was absolutely toast and needed the help of another hunter to drag him the last 200 yards to my truck. That was when I was a healthy, built 33 yr old. Can't imagine trying to that now... ;-)


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> Are you making the trip to Michigan this year?


Just got back. Jim did not get a deer but Mel shot three. I ended up shooting a busted up meat buck this morning. Every year it gets harder to get them in the spots that they need to be. Mel can not do tree stands anymore. Got him set up using a gorilla tree seat. Gave it to him before I left. Jim being 100 percent disabled he can hunt from the truck. The real challenge is getting him out of bed in the morning. I was 0-3 this trip.


----------



## Flathead76

ErieIslander said:


> Nice bucks! Congratulations on a job well done. First one looks like he got hit in the rear end. Deadly shot. My brother got one like that with an old Horton Hunter crossbow. Dropped it quick.


It was quartering away hard when I shot him. Was aiming opposite shoulder. The bolt was buried up to the nock and wiggled out a bit when he ran. With a big expandable head they do massive damage playing broadhead blender when the bolt does not pass through. Tore this deer up.


----------



## Flathead76

eyehunter8063 said:


> congrats , awesome deer your a little off on the score tho . looks about 125 gross. either way great deer


The deers body makes the rack look small.


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> Just got back. Jim did not get a deer but Mel shot three. I ended up shooting a busted up meat buck this morning. Every year it gets harder to get them in the spots that they need to be. Mel can not do tree stands anymore. Got him set up using a gorilla tree seat. Gave it to him before I left. Jim being 100 percent disabled he can hunt from the truck. The real challenge is getting him out of bed in the morning. I was 0-3 this trip.


Good job I’m sure they appreciate all you effort and time.


----------



## ErieIslander

Wa


Flathead76 said:


> Just got back. Jim did not get a deer but Mel shot three. I ended up shooting a busted up meat buck this morning. Every year it gets harder to get them in the spots that they need to be. Mel can not do tree stands anymore. Got him set up using a gorilla tree seat. Gave it to him before I left. Jim being 100 percent disabled he can hunt from the truck. The real challenge is getting him out of bed in the morning. I was 0-3 this trip.


Sounds like a job well done. Helping others without putting yourself first. I tip my cap to you sir.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I have always been blessed with easy drags, somehow.

First deer I ever got at the age of 12 died on an island in a swamp with a 1/4 of ice on the 4 inches of water. It ran the opposite direction of the truck to die. It floated in the water, so that was easy, once I got to land she was coated with ice on her back and easily slid along to the truck.

This years buck was nice enough to run across the road and up the hill to die. Entire drag was downhill to the road, then I walked to the truck and came back to get him.

Got a doe before that ran just far enough that once I had her tied up and unrolled the drag rope I was 10 feet from the road.

Also, I've never had to drag a deer that big either though, so there is that.


----------



## Flathead76

OrangeMilk said:


> I have always been blessed with easy drags, somehow.
> 
> First deer I ever got at the age of 12 died on an island in a swamp with a 1/4 of ice on the 4 inches of water. It ran the opposite direction of the truck to die. It floated in the water, so that was easy, once I got to land she was coated with ice on her back and easily slid along to the truck.
> 
> This years buck was nice enough to run across the road and up the hill to die. Entire drag was downhill to the road, then I walked to the truck and came back to get him.
> 
> Got a doe before that ran just far enough that once I had her tied up and unrolled the drag rope I was 10 feet from the road.
> 
> Also, I've never had to drag a deer that big either though, so there is that.


If I ever get into that situation ever again I will quarter the thing out. This year I am trying to kill one particular deer. It would probably be my biggest deer body or antler wise.


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> If I ever get into that situation ever again I will quarter the thing out. This year I am trying to kill one particular deer. It would probably be my biggest deer body or antler wise.


Good luck getting the big guy. I’m with you on cutting them up in the woods and packing them out. The new law has made it easier for us guys hunting in the hills. I’m just up the road from you. Call if you get in a bind and need help. 9743755


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> Good luck getting the big guy. I’m with you on cutting them up in the woods and packing them out. The new law has made it easier for us guys hunting in the hills. I’m just up the road from you. Call if you get in a bind and need help. 9743755


Appreciate that.


----------



## $diesel$

I don't drag, i bought a Polaris Ranger back in 2013 and haven't dragged a deer no more than 30-40 yards since. One of the best investments i ever made.


----------



## Hatchetman

eyehunter8063 said:


> congrats , awesome deer your a little off on the score tho . looks about 125 gross. either way great deer


YA!!! And ya killed it with a crossbow no less!! Just kiddin, your a good man Flathead....


----------

